# New Photos of Green Cheek Conure (DUW)



## PhilK (Oct 21, 2009)

This is my green cheeked conure Archie. Got the camera out and went a bit snap happy so here are the results! He's such a great pet haha so much fun to have around.

This is his cage. Excuse the dirtiness of the bottom, just cleaned it after the photos!






Mucking around in my room
























Checking out the camera













Playing outside - some of these are out of focus as I forgot to put the macro on until a bit later..

















































































'Helping' take the washing down













On his jungle gym in the kitchen after refusing a bath

















Again, sorry for so many photos but I just love showing him off! Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## xander (Oct 21, 2009)

What a great home he has. He looks very well cared for.  They love those bird beds dont they.


----------



## billiemay (Oct 21, 2009)

He has nice eyes. Does he like you scratching his belly? Im getting my bird soon and I want to get a bamboo plant so i can make foraging sticks and he can play in the leaves. What does he think of your reptiles?


----------



## jinin (Oct 21, 2009)

haha nice, hes cute.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Oct 21, 2009)

Archie looks like such a character Phil  How old is he and does he talk yet? You have taken some great pic's of him. I love the one of him on his back ..lol


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 21, 2009)

Aren't they awesome little birds! Here's my 3 year old, Inti


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 22, 2009)

i saw a great movie called the parrots of telegraph hill or the birds of telegraph hill much recommended,
I lost my sun conure in a messy breakup gee i miss that bird it was so intelligent and funny to have around the polar opposite of the woman it came with.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 22, 2009)

billiemay said:


> He has nice eyes. Does he like you scratching his belly? Im getting my bird soon and I want to get a bamboo plant so i can make foraging sticks and he can play in the leaves. What does he think of your reptiles?


Nah he isn't too fussed on belly scratches but loves head scratches, on his cheeks, under his chin, his ears, his neck... He isn't allowed near my reptiles and they aren't allowed near him haha


MissMoreliaMagic said:


> Archie looks like such a character Phil  How old is he and does he talk yet? You have taken some great pic's of him. I love the one of him on his back ..lol


Yeah he is an awesome character - was never a fan of birds as pets but he broke out of his cage and climbed my jeans at the pet shop and I bought him right then.. 
He is a bit over a year old.. we got him last winter at 8 weeks old.. he talks a bit but not really clear. He says "good boy Archie" "Archie" "Good boy" and "hello archie" - he has a habit of saying "good boy" when he's done something he knows we aren't pleased with!
He used to never let me put him on his back but now he will happily lie like that for 30seconds or so.. think he trusts me more now


Dabool said:


> i saw a great movie called the parrots of telegraph hill or the birds of telegraph hill much recommended,
> I lost my sun conure in a messy breakup gee i miss that bird it was so intelligent and funny to have around the polar opposite of the woman it came with.


Bummer mate.. why did you give her the bird?!


----------



## pdsn99 (Oct 22, 2009)

r u worried that he will fly away even with the wings clipped?

ive got a sunny but have never taken him out side


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 22, 2009)

Dabool said:


> I lost my sun conure in a messy breakup gee i miss that bird it was so intelligent and funny to have around the polar opposite of the woman it came with.


Me too! I miss him. Green cheeks are so much quieter though- like my new partner 


Flying away? Not if you clip the flight feathers of only one wing. Don't leave any outer primary feathers. That said, my Inti doesn't fly much with his wings unclipped and stays inside or in a cage outside sometimes.


----------



## pdsn99 (Oct 22, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Me too! I miss him. Green cheeks are so much quieter though- like my new partner
> 
> 
> Flying away? Not if you clip the flight feathers of only one wing. Don't leave any outer primary feathers. That said, my Inti doesn't fly much with his wings unclipped and stays inside or in a cage outside sometimes.


 
True, clipping does reduce flight, but... It is surprising how good they can sometimes fly even with clipped wings. Whilst they wont be able to soar across the plains, they could potentially fly over a neighbours fence to become a tasty snack of a dog/cat etc.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 22, 2009)

pdsn99 said:


> r u worried that he will fly away even with the wings clipped?
> 
> ive got a sunny but have never taken him out side


Nah not worried about him flying off. Keep an eye on the feathers as when new ones come through they can start to flutter a fair way, especially from a high position. So we don't take him onto the verandah etc when that happens

NEVER clip the flight feathers on one wing.. it is important the bird has enough feather left to gently flutter to the floor and land, not spiral out of control onto the ground or thud down..


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is my cinnamon green cheek Ollie , hes 9 weeks old


----------



## petersteel (Dec 16, 2009)

*reply*

that was really nice and great job.. it show that work in that .. that's great


----------



## froglet (Dec 16, 2009)

This is my little girl abby


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 16, 2009)

do these birds make much noise and are they messy?

I want a bird with lots of personality and really amusing, but the missus says they are all way to noisy and make mess everywhere.


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 16, 2009)

awesome stuff people, there great birds


----------



## melgalea (Dec 16, 2009)

what gorgeous photos. u could have loaded 50000 of them and i would hav looked through everyone. i have a few parrots too. no conures though. but what a little cutey. i love that u take him outside, my cocky comes outside everyday for a play around in the yard and in the sun.


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Dec 16, 2009)

niceeee, my dad had his pair breed thiss season and had three succesfull little babies. just learning to fly now.


----------



## PhilK (Dec 16, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> do these birds make much noise and are they messy?
> 
> I want a bird with lots of personality and really amusing, but the missus says they are all way to noisy and make mess everywhere.


Very quiet for birds. Only screeches very occasionally when he is being ignored. Bit of mess (spilt food) around his cage but we've trained him to poop on command etc so hardly ever get accidents.



melgalea said:


> what gorgeous photos. u could have loaded 50000 of them and i would hav looked through everyone.


Thanks very much!


----------

